# Zügel des Rabenfürsten



## RazZerrR (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da ich heute bei Buffed gelesen habe, dass der Rabenfürst nun auch ohne Druide erhältlich ist, habe ich mich gleich mal dorthin begeben mit meinem DK Tank. 

Hatte keine Probleme mit der Instanz und hab auch den letzten Boss besiegt. Nun steht bei Buffed, dass man am Ende der Instanz sich dem Rabenfürsten stellen kann, allerdings kam er bei mir nicht.

- Ich habe einen Boss ausgelassen, kann es daran liegen oder ist es ein anderes Problem.


Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen 

MfG RazZerrR


----------



## Renox1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Du musst die Instanz auf Heroisch stellen. Habe ihn jetzt gerade bekommen, nach etlichen Runs auch schon in BC, ich bin so froh


----------



## lolv2 (17. Oktober 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich heute bei Buffed gelesen habe, dass der Rabenfürst nun auch ohne Druide erhältlich ist, habe ich mich gleich mal dorthin begeben mit meinem DK Tank.
> 
> ...



Schonmal auf HC umgestellt.....................? Normalmodus klappt nicht =)

Mfg


----------



## Cazor (17. Oktober 2010)

ich war gg 13:30 drin da stand er noch. Habe den ersten Boss ausgelassen und auch den meisten Trash. Er steht im beschwörungsraum und die 4 oder 5 Trashgruppen da drin sind weg.
Hero natürlich.


----------



## Frikasor (17. Oktober 2010)

Man muß den Schlüssel für hero haben. Bekommt man bei der Fraktion: Unteres Viertel  Ruf: Wohlwollend


----------



## RazZerrR (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja bin auf Hero drinne gewesen.


----------



## jordilaforge (17. Oktober 2010)

war grade drin, der steht noch da.

ausserdem steht er nicht am ende der instant, sondern im raum vorm endboss.
und wenn er nicht da stand, und der raum voller trash war, dann hast du nicht auf hero umgestellt


----------



## Nurmengard (17. Oktober 2010)

War/ist anscheinend ein Bug mit Anzu, is immernoch NUR für Druiden erreichbar, an alle die die Chance genutzt haben, Glückwunsch, ich denke dass er euch erhalten bleibt^^


----------



## Renox1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> War/ist anscheinend ein Bug mit Anzu, is immernoch NUR für Druiden erreichbar, an alle die die Chance genutzt haben, Glückwunsch, ich denke dass er euch erhalten bleibt^^



Erzähl keinen Blödsinn. Er ist für alle Klassen erreichbar.


----------



## Düstermond (17. Oktober 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> War/ist anscheinend ein Bug mit Anzu, is immernoch NUR für Druiden erreichbar, an alle die die Chance genutzt haben, Glückwunsch, ich denke dass er euch erhalten bleibt^^





> *Update:*
> Laut Blizzard GM Vorpero wurde die Questreihe um die epische Druidenform entfernt und daher der Boss Anzu für Jedermann/-frau farmbar gemacht.



Quelle: http://wow.gamona.de/2010/10/16/wow-patch-4-0-1-anzu-jetzt-3-boss-in-den-heroischen-sethekkhallen/


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Oktober 2010)

grad gekillt musste nur einen boss kill kam nach dem raum wo die ganzen vögel gegen die decke fliegen


----------



## Duselette (17. Oktober 2010)

jordilaforge schrieb:


> war grade drin, der steht noch da.
> 
> ausserdem steht er nicht am ende der instant, sondern im raum vorm endboss.
> und wenn er nicht da stand, und der raum voller trash war, dann hast du nicht auf hero umgestellt



ich war gerade mit meinem Krieger bei ANzu. Zwar kein Mount, aber der Boss ist da.


----------



## improwars (17. Oktober 2010)

ich war auch vorhin drinn, der Boss steht ganz sicher auf Hero im Vorraum vorm Endboss, da wo man ihn sonst beschworen hätte müssen. 

So wie es aussieht scheint er nun wohl für jeden ohne Beschwörung farmbar zu sein, was ich ok finde.


----------



## Luc - (17. Oktober 2010)

Soviel Blödsinn liest man selten (die ersten Kommentare).

Anzu steht immernoch da, hab ihn eben gelegt, und er hatte das Mount natürlich nicht dabei -.-'

MfG Luc -


----------



## Gerry. (17. Oktober 2010)

hab ihn gerade auch gelegt, war alles normal

vlt kannst du mal nachsehen ob du id hast, wenn nein wars nonhero.
wenn du id hast (also wenns auf hero war) und der trash normal im raum war, könnte es ein bug sein, wenn weder trash noch boss im raum waren wars wohl garantiert ein bug


----------



## Benzka (19. Oktober 2010)

Yeah,

hab ihn grad alleien als Mage gelegt war schon sehr anspruchsvoll aber leider ist er noch nicht gedroppt -.-


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (19. Oktober 2010)

leg den nun schon seit dem patch alleine.. aber war noch net drin.. Anzu mag mich halt net.. bzw alle boss e die nen mount droppen mögen mich net -_-


----------



## Kuisito (19. Oktober 2010)

Tigres schrieb:


> leg den nun schon seit dem patch alleine.. aber war noch net drin.. Anzu mag mich halt net.. bzw alle boss e die nen mount droppen mögen mich net -_-



/sign!


----------



## Black_Star (19. Oktober 2010)

ich leg den seit märz jeden tag und war noch nich drin


----------



## Mieze (19. Oktober 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ja bin auf Hero drinne gewesen.



Das ist ein Bug, dass der Boss nicht da ist. Haben auch schon andere Spieler berichtet. Versuch es doch morgen wieder, da ist er vielleicht wieder da


----------



## Muuhkuhh (19. Oktober 2010)

2mal drin hab ihn gehabt - zg 9056809890458609458605896 mal drin und nicht einmal den tiger gesehen 
tahts life


----------



## bouncerone (19. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Tipp von mir:

Weiss nicht ob es Bugusing ist oder net, aber so wie de rTrash respawnt spawnt auch ein Boss wieder. 
Gildenchef hat 2 mal in kurzer Zeit Anzu Killen können und ich 2 mal den Endboss in der ini, einfach den Endboss mitumhauen und dann wenn man reinkommt geradeaus weiter, evtl. steht Anzu wieder da.

Kein Witz ist echt so, Instanst zurücksetzten wenn man draussen ist und nach 2-3 std nochmal rein

Scheint seit 4.0.1 ein fehler zu sein, ob es Morgen noch geht keine Ahnung

Nebenbei hab mit shadow am 6 Farmtag bekommen / Dropprate wohl erhöht derzeit


----------



## Provieh (19. Oktober 2010)

Gildenmate hat sie Heute auch bekommen, der Lucker.


----------



## Flachtyp (19. Oktober 2010)

Warum Lucker ? In 2-3 Monaten hat ihn doch sowieso jeder. Wirklich schade !


----------



## Provieh (19. Oktober 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Warum Lucker ? In 2-3 Monaten hat ihn doch sowieso jeder. Wirklich schade !



Weil ich mich dumm und dämlich farme und er einmal rein geht, zack droppt.


----------



## No_ones (19. Oktober 2010)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Warum Lucker ? In 2-3 Monaten hat ihn doch sowieso jeder. Wirklich schade !


jop .. echt doof da hat man was besonderes und kurz darauf isses nichts mehr weil jeder es hat ..

genauso wie mim schlotternachts pferdchen .. an zwei tagen mit jeweils zwei chars drinnen .. 3 ma aus sonem beutel gezogen .. leider kann man das nich verkaufen


----------



## nosmoke (19. Oktober 2010)

zur ifo: der boss heisst anzu, da du geschrieben hast, das du einen boss ausgelassen hast!!!


----------



## Gromrilla (19. Oktober 2010)

Es ist schade wie die ehemals wirklich raren mounts verschleudert werden! Aber was soll´s, ist eh nur ein Raptor mit Federn. Mein Druide hat ihn sich noch hart erkämpfen müssen über die Quest...aber dafür hab ich eine Heldentat die es nun scheinbar nicht mehr gibt 	Ich wünsche aber allen Farmern viel Erfolg und Spass mit dem Rabenfürsten, ich musste ganze 4 mal rein auf die alte Art und Weise, da hatte ich wohl Glück...dafür bin ich seit ca einem halben Jahr Erfolglos in Zul Gurub am farmen, omg 4.0.3 und alles ist aus...ich könnte schreien, mach ich jetzt auch!


----------



## Torostrus (26. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die Quest auch noch gemacht und seit gestern hab ich auch dat Vögelchen


----------



## Bergerdos (26. Oktober 2010)

Gromrilla schrieb:


> ich musste ganze 4 mal rein auf die alte Art und Weise, da hatte ich wohl Glück...




Ja, hattest Du, ich war ca. 60 mal drin bis das Tierchen gedropt ist, aber wenn das bald jeder hat pack ich vielleicht doch wieder mein Mammut aus, bisher waren es 7-8 Leute - immer die gleichen - die man in Dalaran damit gesehen hat.


----------



## D@rksun (26. Oktober 2010)

ich war auch nur ein paar mal drinne und hab ihn bekommen =)


----------



## Noldan (27. Oktober 2010)

Gromrilla schrieb:


> aber dafür hab ich eine Heldentat die es nun scheinbar nicht mehr gibt



Die gibt es nach wie vor. Vor 2 Tagen bei meinem Pala gedroppt und Heldentat inklusive


----------



## iTzArko (27. Oktober 2010)

hab gestern angefangen damit ihn zu killn.. mal schauen wann er endlich in meinen händen ist.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Also so langsam kommt in meinem Kopf wieder diese Theorie von Sonnen- und Schattenaccs auf -.-

Mal ehrlich:

Ich hab jeden Tag Braufestboss gekillt --> Kein Mount

Ich kille jeden Tag den kopflosen Reiter --> Kein Mount

I wie will Blizz mir keine Mounts geben ^^
Werd das mit dem Rabenfürsten mal ausprobieren aber als DK den alleine machen ?! ich weiß nicht. IN hero soll man gut auf die Mütze kriegen ^^


----------



## Duselette (27. Oktober 2010)

als Tank geht das idR ganz easy. Meine Krieger gehen da jeden tag rein, vorher etwas futter, fläschchen, schauen dass man nicht zu viele Mops pullt und das ist ein netter Spaziergang. Etwas Selbstehilung und alles ist ganz einfach


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Oktober 2010)

Morgen...

also beim braufest hab ich auch kein mount bekommen, dafür aber beim reiter gleich mit meinen 2 chars...

kann man den rabenfürst als vergelter alleine farm? so ein paar vergelter sachen hab ich noch liegen (t9)


----------



## Torostrus (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist er genau beim 20. mal gedroppt zusammen mit der Questreihe zum epischen fliegen bin ich dadurch beim "Unteren Viertel" fast ehrfürchtig. Am Anfang standen bei mir die Mobgruppen in der Halle auch noch rum die ich dann mühsam clearen musste die letzten paar male hat Anzu aber schon mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln auf mich gewartet.


----------



## Torostrus (27. Oktober 2010)

Baltharas-Malygos schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> also beim braufest hab ich auch kein mount bekommen, dafür aber beim reiter gleich mit meinen 2 chars...
> 
> kann man den rabenfürst als vergelter alleine farm? so ein paar vergelter sachen hab ich noch liegen (t9)



Im Moment kann den jeder farmen das ist ja das schlimme. Da du dich aber nicht reinschleichen kannst musst du dich durch die ganze ini kloppen dürfte aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## iTzArko (27. Oktober 2010)

habs als ele schamie solo geschafft...
ist gut machbar


----------



## Turkod (27. Oktober 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Also so langsam kommt in meinem Kopf wieder diese Theorie von Sonnen- und Schattenaccs auf -.-
> 
> Mal ehrlich:
> 
> ...




Mitm DK haste da garkeine Probleme!


----------



## Takius (27. Oktober 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> War/ist anscheinend ein Bug mit Anzu, is immernoch NUR für Druiden erreichbar, an alle die die Chance genutzt haben, Glückwunsch, ich denke dass er euch erhalten bleibt^^


Müll erzählen bitte nur mit Quellenangabe, ansonsten ist es...Müll.
Und das ganze 'aaah Dropchance erhöht'...subjektives Empfinden ist was Schönes. Mein Twink hat das Ding vor langer Zeit beim zweiten Mal bekommen, nachdem ich und auch andre Bekannte seit Release der Quest sehr Regelmäßig drin waren und 2 Jahre auf Drop warten mussten. This still continues, also freut euch doch einfach, dass ihr mal Glück hattet und palavert nicht irgendwas von nicht belegten Warscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (27. Oktober 2010)

Dann werd ich das heute mal angehen. Den Schlüssel hab ich dank vielen Runs mit Freunden ^^


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (27. Oktober 2010)

ah ja der schlüssel, ab welcher ruf stuffe bekommt man den nochmal?


----------



## D@rksun (27. Oktober 2010)

Mit Wohlwollend bekommst du den Schlüssel


----------



## Fuzzymouth (27. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Anmerkung. Wollten die letzte Woche da zu zweit rein, aber der Zugang zu heroisch wurde für den Zweiten geblockt. Die Vermutung ist, dass die Ursache daran lag, dass derjenige noch nicht wohlwollend im unteren Viertel war. So blieb mir auch nur das Solofarming (erspart auch Streitereien).


----------



## heiduei (27. Oktober 2010)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> - Ich habe einen Boss ausgelassen, kann es daran liegen oder ist es ein anderes Problem.



öhm... welchen boss ? oo


----------



## Fuzzymouth (27. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> öhm... welchen boss ? oo



Wahrscheinlich ist der erste mit den Elementaren gemeint. Kann man den überhaupt umgehen, ohne dass der addet?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Hm wußte gar net das es nun als nicht Dudu geht - dann teste ich das mal gleich heut abend mit der Hexe...


----------



## Duselette (27. Oktober 2010)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der erste mit den Elementaren gemeint. Kann man den überhaupt umgehen, ohne dass der addet?



wenn du schleichen kannst ja


----------



## Saberrider (27. Oktober 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> wenn du schleichen kannst ja



Geht selbst nicht wenn du schleichen kannst. Der sieht dich und Greift dich dann sofort an!


----------



## Muuhkuhh (27. Oktober 2010)

man kann einfach an der wand entlang gehen und er sieht dich nicht - zwölf drillionen mal mitm WL an dem vorbei


----------



## Kiséki (27. Oktober 2010)

Klar, kann man da vorbeischleichen 
Oder du schleichst viel zu nah an ihm vorbei.


----------



## teroa (27. Oktober 2010)

nach dem 5 run ist das vieh gedropt..


----------



## DarkerO (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon 'ne feine Sache, dass der jetzt auch ohne Beschwörung dasteht und ich mir den Trash sparen kann, aber im Großen und Ganzen finde ich die Änderung eher bescheiden...
Ich spiele meinen Druiden nun aktiv seit BC und habe damals auch die Flugmount/gestalt Q gemacht, hatte somit den Key und bin bisher mit dem Druide ca. 100 mal in der Instanz gewesen (Statistik bei Erfolgen) und noch knapp 30 mal mit meinem Krieger und bisher nichts droppen sehen, weder in Sethekk, noch ZG, TdM, Strat.
Jetzt stört es mich halt irgendwie doch, dass jeder in die Instanz rennt und den täglich farmt ohne nem Druiden und dank dem Patch ist der Boss auch keine Herausforderung mehr (okay, mit entsprechendem Gear war er es davor auch nicht...). Ich finde dadurch wird einfach der Wert vom dem Mount zerstört, war es vor dem Patch eigentlich noch relativ rar...

MfG,
Fasan


----------

